
Danish rocket and submarine builder charged with murder after submarine sinks - Erwin
http://news.sky.com/story/woman-missing-after-inventors-home-made-submarine-sinks-near-copenhagen-10983700
======
celticninja
What an odd situation, I mean of he is lying it will be quickly found out when
they toe the submarine to shore and open it up. Further it would be in his
interests to tell them if she is on board so that appropriate rescue attempt
could be made. If he is not lying it is very odd that the journalist has not
made herself known to the authorities. I guess it is possible she doesn't know
she is being sought by authorities or perhaps everyone involved is just
looking to raise their profiles (am I becoming to cynical??).

